# Guppy Spawn Log



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys! Today I got this female guppy FREE from my friend along with three fry from one of her previous spawns. I think she is pregnant, but I'm not 100 percent sure. I'm not sure when she mated, I don't know who the father is, but I just know that I'm super excited!!! Here is the proud mom with her gravid spot:











Tell me what you guys think! I'll be keeping you posted on how she is doing and when they are born!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yay! did you know that guppies can store sperm for up to 6 months? XD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

aokashi said:


> yay! did you know that guppies can store sperm for up to 6 months? XD


And because of this, can be randomly pregnant whenever. LOL

(Which means, just because you have a male and a female, doesn't mean all of the babies will be his babies for a while.)


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

That makes perfect sense. The other fry were born about five months ago (they aren't really fry anymore, but my friend took horrible care of them and they basically didn't grow for a long time) so the female must be realizing that it's now or never. Now I'm positive she is pregnant and I'm SOOOO excited! I already have plans for where the fry can go. Some to bryanacute, and some to my other friend (NOT the one who took bad care of the fry), and I'll probably keep some!  I'll be sure to give you guys updates on her!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Problem. The female that I think is pregnant (Dalihla) is in a 2 gallon bowl with three mid sized "fry". It just dawned on me that she needs WAY more room when she gives birth. (if she even is pregnant. I'm still not positive.) I have two 2.5 gallons that came with dividers and they are occupied by my two bettas. I don't have room for five tanks, but I do have a tank that is about five gallons in my basement. All of the fish have to be kept in my room. Would it be possible to put the bettas in the 2.5 with the divider and the guppies in the newly emptied 2.5 and put Dalihla alone in the 5 gallon? I know it isn't good to keep bettas in that condition, but it would only be for a while. And is she really pregnant? If she isn't then I just avoided a huge problem. Thanks!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Please answer! I'm trying not to rush you guys but I really need to know if that would be okay. And I need to know if she is pregnant. I still think she is but I'm not sure and I'm new at this. Please post ASAP. And the 5 gallon that I would put her in is a column. Would that be okay for her fry? Thanks.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm thinking you should give the fry away? 
I'm not sure of any other solutions  I threq 6 endler frys in mu uncle's ten gallon 9 months ago. I think he now has close to 100...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

You mean give the three little ones away? I wouldn't be apposed to that... Can you tell the gender of the two in the pic?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

the front one may be male. or it may simply too young to sex.
The one behind seems to be female due to the spot. 

I meant to give the babies away when she gives birth.
Make sure you test your water. 2.5 gallons don't allow much room for error, especially if it's not cycled.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I will! And I have concluded that the one in the back is a female (the one with a spot) and the one in the front is a male. The other little one (I want to stop calling them fry because they aren't, they are just small) is a female. Here is a pic of the male:

I know it isn't the best quality, but he is a male. This was just to show you guys his size. He's in a standard sized betta cup (it kills me to call these things "standard sized). The males in my 15 gallon are the size of normal adults. Is he big enough to be acclimated and put into the 15 gallon tank?


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Now I have the three little ones out of the 2 gallon bowl, I did a 100 percent water change (I do one every three to four days because it doesn't have a filter), and I took the gravel out. I've heard that it is best for there to be no gravel when she gives birth. I still need conformation that she is 100 percent PREGNANT. I have to be sure. Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

keep in mind that fish other than bettas may not appreciate 100% water changes. is there anyway to get the guppy into a cycled tank?


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I put the little male in with my adult males and he was fine! He seemed very happy, even when I was acclimating him. Now he just swims around with the other guppies! As for getting Dalihla into a cycled tank, I highly doubt I will be able to. All of the fish tanks have to be in my room, and all of my table space it taken up. I literally have to do my homework on my folder sitting on my bed because my desk is occupied by two of the tanks. Getting a bigger one is not an option (unless I convince my parents to let me use the big centerpiece glass for Dalihla). Is it possible to get a little two gallon bowl cycled?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it is completely possible. or you can plant it ^_^


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Yay! I'm going to try to get her into the five gallon as soon as possible. I'll be doing more research on getting it cycled. I think that she has to stay in the 2 gallon tank for a while before I can get the 5 gallon cycled. Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I would recommend planting heavily because the female can and will eat fry.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't think I'll be able to do live plants, but I did get another plant in the 2 gallon. This plant was originally in my 15 gallon, and I think my 15 is cycled (the ammonia stays at less that .02ppm, so I assume it is cycled, and I haven't done a water change in 5 days, AND I have a lot of fish in there) and I didn't rinse it off or anything because it probably had the good bacteria in it. Is this enough to get my 2 gallon cycling? And now the fry have plenty of places to hide if Mom gives birth when I'm at school!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I just saw Dalihla blowing bubbles into what looked like a betta's bubble nest. Is this normal/why is she doing this? It wasn't very big, it only looked like the start of one. Thanks! (Special thanks to aokashi for all of the help! and to anyone else who was nice enough to post!:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D)


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Two days till due date!!! She has been in her planted 5-6 gallon for almost two weeks now. I have a Marina i25 Internal Filter in there along with one mystery snail to help with clean up. I also have a master testing kit that I have been using. Here are the readings:
Ammonia: <.25
Nitrite: about 2
Nitrate: 7
pH: 7.6
Should I be concerned about any of these readings? Will be posting pics of her soon!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Any pics?


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Only cause you asked! LOL She was soooo hard to photograph; she never sat still unless a picture was processing and she KNEW that I wasn't able to snap a picture at that time. They are smarter than we think.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

pretty, are those real plants? if so you might want to do a smaller water change than 100%... maybe 50 at a time...
she may be pregnant but too stressed to give birth if she's going through 100% water changes all the time...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't do 100s anymore. They are live plants; all of them. Are you sure she is pregnant because she looks too small to have been pregnant for 27 days...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I just got a tank set up for her as soon as she finishes giving birth. I took one of the anubias plants and the marimo ball and put it into the 2 gallon that she used to be in. I put some food in there to hopefully get a cycle going. 1/3 of the water is water from an already-cycled tank, the plants are live and from an already-cycled tank, and the gravel is new.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

When I look at that first pic of her in the little 2 gallon bowl and then I look at her now in the 6 gallon tank, the difference is amazing. Her colors are so much brighter now, and she has more spots on her tail! She obviously is so much happier and healthier. When her babies get big enough, the girls will be put into the tank with her! And she is sooo much bigger! I'm so excited. She's due TODAY!


----------

